# Favorite anime opening?



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

*random topic because I'm bored*

I just looked up the Japanese opening of Escaflowne and was reminded of how beautiful I found it to be as a kid. I really need to get ahold of this show and watch it again.






Honorable mention goes to Monster because GRAIN is such a cool song. Unfortunately I couldn't find the real version on Youtube, so here it is in LEGO format.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Yay, fun topic

Death Note (I like the hilarious "spazzy" nature of this video):






Bleach (I like this song):






Bleach #2:






Claymore (my favorite series, beautiful women with big swords, love it!):


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I liked Monster (lol lego o_o) and Claymore. I don't usually like the music of openings/endings of anime but here's some of mine:

1. Victorian Romance Emma 



2. Shingetsutan Tsukihime 



3. Nana 



4. Haibane Renmei 



5. House of Five Leaves 



6. Beck


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I always liked this opening 






sorry if this one is blurry...






Sound's a little low for some reason. I couldn't find a better one.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

*Elfen Lied*


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

*Hellsing*


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


> Yay, fun topic
> 
> Death Note (I like the hilarious "spazzy" nature of this video):


Yes!

I remember pissing myself at the hardcore music with that Death God spazzing out. Oh, and L doing that spin on chair, nibble something loop.

Elfen Lied is probably my fav opening. It's just haunting and beautiful.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i love alot of the ones above

adding this one cowboy bebop





claymore





Gantz


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Oooh nice thread, here's some of my favourites off the top of my head.

Initial D 4th Stage 1st OP





Outlaw Star





0083 Stardust Memory





08th MS Team





Slayers





Slayers Next


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Logan X said:


> I always liked this opening


The english version of that always gives me major nostalgia  It was the first anime I really got into as a kid.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

This is hard to pick, lol


















I love all the .hack//limiality openings, but this is just one of them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SilentLoner said:


> The english version of that always gives me major nostalgia  It was the first anime I really got into as a kid.


It's a great anime 
I only watched the French version as a kid and later got into watching the original with English subs because it was more violent and better than Battle of the Planets.

There was supposed to be an animated movie made, but it looks like it will never happen.

you can find the trailer here:

http://io9.com/5520331/awesome-teaser-trailer-for-the-gatchaman-film-well-never-get-to-see


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Record of lodoss war.






Still Lodoss war, but this opening is a hell of a lot better.
Such a beautiful song.






Here's some old scholl grendizer, which a lot of you probably never heard of:


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

If I had to say I had a favourite, it would be the Darker Than Black: Ryuusei no Gemini opening, by far.

I also like the Gurren Lagann opening:




and the Rainbow opening:


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

A few of mine have already been posted. Cowboy Bebop, Gunslinger Girl, Outlaw Star.

But, here are some others:

Mushishi





Serial Experiments: Lain





Paranoia Agent





.Hack//Sign


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

'Spice and Wolf' & 'Ergo Proxy' for me :yes


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist, my all time favorite anime. I liked the old anime as well as the new one that is currently airing now.

good times:boogie

plus the .dot hack liminality song is really good.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

SeekingHappiness said:


> plus the .dot hack liminality song is really good.


Glad you like it too 
Here's another one just for fun:


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Love th record of lodoss war one

Here's one more... Berserk!


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

My favourite, even though I don't watch anime much. xD

I love this ending though.






This one is lovely too.


----------



## memoria (Apr 19, 2010)

by FAR for me the best anime opening is this, although the anime is not the best I have seen it is okay.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yu Yu Hakusho, love this one!!!


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Totally.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Notus said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho, love this one!!!


Definitely this, Yu Yu Hakusho is one of my all time favorites, and hearing this song always feels me with nostalgia.


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Love Hina Opening--- Y_tywQEkfLY[[/MEDIA]

Ah! My Goddess Opening---- oj-gT2kqeEw[[/MEDIA]


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol. One of the comments on the video was "Mindf!ck: the anime"


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the NHK.

A must watch for someone struggling with social anxiety, easily the greatest anime I've ever watched. It literally ruined every other anime for me, I'll NEVER watch one that's better than this one... So atmospheric and sad, but at the same time you take a lot away and learn from it! I highly recommend!


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

beshino said:


> Lol. One of the comments on the video was "Mindf!ck: the anime"


+1. No, scratch that, +100.
Besides Evangelion, my favourite anime what the one of which Evangelion was the spiritual successor, *Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water*. Old-school Gainax style!

The original Japanese opening is pretty cool:





To be honest, though, what's really permanently chiseled in my heart is the italian opening, which is the one I heard when I grew up (I only recently saw the original one). Funny story really. For a certain fortunate set of circumstances, animes are not limited to the "geek" or "otaku" subcultures in my country (the price for that is that adaptations are usually dubbed, re-targeted for kids, with consequent eventual censorship etc.). Which basically means any Italian between 20 and 40 will recognize the opening to Nadia when they hear it. Here, for your pleasure:






Sing with me! "_Il mis-te-ro dell pie-tra-zzu-rra_"!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Pokemon and Dragonball Z


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are my top 4 intros:

*Blood-C

*



*

Sacred Seven*






*Koreha Zombie Desuka?*






*Carnival Phantasm

*


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

A lot of my favorites have already been mentioned.

All of them for the original FMA series. I didn't really like Brotherhood all that much.






The Third: Girl With the Blue Eye





Kino's Journey


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

beshino said:


> Lol. One of the comments on the video was "Mindf!ck: the anime"


This is my favorite opening. It's the only show where I can say that I watched the OP every single episode and never skipped ahead.

...just a shame I didn't like the show itself half as much.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I always liked the openings from the ghost in the shell series. There's something cool about hearing origa's Russian in a scifi anime. I hated the cg crap in the first one. So maybe not the best openings. Ph well.

Also loved robotech's but that's more nastologa than anything.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

*Hunter x Hunter (2011)

*


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

The only anime I could stand to watch. It has a pretty good soundtrack.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

couple of my favs


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

jab_au said:


>


:yes


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Elfen Lied is a great show ^^
and i forgot Spice and Wolf


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh? Girls watch Elfen Lied and Samurai Champloo? :shock Both are awesome and extremely bloody. Good choices.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Estelle said:


> The only anime I could stand to watch. It has a pretty good soundtrack.


Yes! Nujabes ftw


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Speed Grapher. Couldn't post the other opening, it had anime boobies.


----------

